# anyone here recommend B12?



## alphabolic (Jul 8, 2011)

thinking about adding it to my next cycle.  i've heard some say you feel full of energy throughout the day and it increases appetite.  is it worth trying or not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2011)

yes, E2W I pin B12. Im not so sure about energy of appetite, but it helps your body under stress.


----------



## Mooksman (Jul 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> but it helps your body under stress.



How do you mean?


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 8, 2011)

VITAMIN B12: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Synthetek!*

I'm running Synthetek's Synthelamin now and feel great! Appetite and energy are through the roof!


----------



## vannesb (Jul 10, 2011)

I take 1.5cc every 3 weeks.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 10, 2011)

Do 1cc Every week.
Fucking amazing stuff !


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 21, 2011)

It does increase appetite, just needs to be taken more often.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 22, 2011)

I know my sister and her husband swear by it.  For whatever it's worth, neither of them workout, they just love the extra boost it gives them.


----------



## powermuscle (Jul 22, 2011)

I take b12 once a week great stuff cem has some


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 22, 2011)

take 1 shot a week good stuff


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 22, 2011)

I take it and love it.


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 5, 2011)

Has lots of different benefits - check out:

Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek

Also check out the article on the Synthetek product that goes further in depth as to 
how the product works:

The Science Behind: ‘Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator’ | Synthetek


----------



## PRIDE. (Aug 5, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Has lots of different benefits - check out:
> 
> Synthelamin ??? Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek
> 
> ...



Excellent product!


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 5, 2011)

I had my doctor do some b12 and atp(i think) injections 2x a week but I stopped because I felt the effects only for a  day or hard workout after the injection. Maybe I burned it out quickly because I have multiple workouts a day.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds interesting....is it IM injections?


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 5, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Sounds interesting....is it IM injections?



Yeah but you can do them with something as small as a 27g or 30g needle


----------



## oufinny (Aug 5, 2011)

What do you use as a base, oil or BA?  How much do you inject and where?


----------



## fn257 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just started using it IM and it definitely ups the energy, not certain on the appetite.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 5, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Yeah but you can do them with something as small as a 27g or 30g needle


 Tnaks bro


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> What do you use as a base, oil or BA?  How much do
> you inject and where?



It's water based and you can pin it anywhere.. IM or SQ both work.

Dosing protocol as suggested by an IFBB Pro is:



			
				Big A said:
			
		

> 1ml ED for the first week to load up and then only 1ml every
> thrid day there after


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

^Sounds a little heavy on the dosage.


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^Sounds a little heavy on the dosage.



Not sure what you mean but many who has followed that dosing protocol 
have raved about their increase in appetite.


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 17, 2011)

500iu Every 3 days worked well for me.
Wouldn't recommend 1ml Ed for a week.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Aug 17, 2011)

I do 1CC (1000ui) every 3 days. At first I noticed a good increase in appetite and now that the EQ as kicked I'm always starving!


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 18, 2011)

I just ordered my first b12 bottle and can't wait to try it! Hopefully
It increases appetite. I'm going to be running it 1000mcg ever 3rd day.


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 19, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> *Wouldn't recommend 1ml Ed for a week*.



Was just curious to your reasoning behind this? Especially since B12 is totally non toxic and any excess is disposed via urine...


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 19, 2011)

An excellent article on Synthetek's B12 product: Synthelamin

The Science Behind: ‘Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator’ | Synthetek


----------

